# Small Aquariums



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

I am doing some purging and have some aquariums available for cheap (make me a reasonable offer) if anyone here wants them. They all hold water. I live in S. Arlington and these can be picked up or I can meet anyone within 5 miles of my house also.

one 29G available
one 18G tall
two 10G
one 20G long
one 2G hex seemless acrylic

I also have a red ear slider turtle available if anyone wants it...free.

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it a standard 29g or a 29g long?


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

standard


----------

